# 'Kids' Names . . . .lol I'm babbling again!



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I was brought up to be a spoiled brat. . . .it's my second nature that was abruptly trampled when as an 11 year old, I was confronted with three children who were the exactly the same age, temperament, and had the same level of energy---were not going to go home in an hour or two. 
After being a single child for 11 years, you can imagine how hard that was! 
But this past 2-3 years, I haven't really minded. 
And since I am getting married in 2-3 years. . . me and my mom have had disput and disput over the names of her not yet in reality grandchildren. :roll: 

Here are my favorite names and the ones she think's are totally horrid. . . .

1. Renesmee (I know, I know . . . . :idea: Twilight!) 
2. Gavrielle
3. Aliesha
4. Sharaiah 
5. Sabria 
6. Isabella 

1. Shiloh
2. Wyatt
3. Jade
4. Troy
5. Caleb. 


I know my girl names are abnormal but . . . do they really sound that bad?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Just remember that you dont want to make it something the kid will not like when they get older-or in school. These days there are so many weird names out there-especially in some of the families who lots of kids.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

You see so sure your getting married?
The only names that I think are odd beyond using are Renaesme, and maybe Shiloh, but then if you look at my name, so maybe not?

I guess I have wierd choices for when I have kids too, I haven't thought about it much.

Girls:
Rhiannon
Leah
Annaliese
Robin

Boys:
Ananaise
Asa (my great great uncle's name)


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Amos ... bear in mind that Asa sounds like a girls name ...

You have to try and think whether other kids will tease your kid for their name

I like Aliesha, Isabella, 

please dont name your boy after a cartoon dog (Shiloh) poor kid


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Speaking as someone with a 'different' name ... Keren Happuch Muthsam ... I probably dont go a week without having to spell my name to someone, or have to correct someone's pronounciation, or I am mentioned in media with the wrong name ... little things like that. I guess I am used to it but gee sometimes it would be nice to be Sarah Brown. Make life simpler.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

THe only names i know i really like are

Jenessa (could be called Jen)
Patricia Anne (could be called Tricia)

Guys are so much harder


My parents liked the name Luke but wouldnt use it because our last name is Roop and Luke Roop could cause some name calling. Not that Scott whos nick name was Scotty didnt get the usual Scotty Potty Roop Poop :doh:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I do not want to have kids so this is no problem for me!!  Hee-hee. I can just think of goatie names!

I have always loved the name Esther, and the Bible account is really great too!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I understand what you mean Keren! Everyone I meet either calls me Theresa or Taleda/o and it drives me nuts! Even my grandpa gets confused . . . .I have a cousin named Nakita and so my grandpa just calls me Talitha/Nakita because he can never get us straight. . . . :slapfloor: But all the names I like I make sure they have nickname potential . . .I prefer to be called Tia or T. myself . . . Someone once tried to call me by the adoring name of Tillie and I just about went up the wall. . . . but Tia or T. works fine for me. . . .


Like the girl names Renaesme (I know I'm not spelling that right!) 

Renaesme/ Ren 
Gavrielle/Gavi
Aliesha/ Allie 
Sharaiah/ Sabria :slapfloor: 
Isabella/ Bella 

Oh and Shiloh, keren is actually a biblical name but . . .my mom says she will call him Fred if I call one of my kids Shiloh so. . . . :slapfloor: 
I'm very fond of nicknames. . . .lol.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my son is 
Matthew William
but was supposed to be Russle William
(my maternal grampa and my paternal grampa - respectively)
but the father knew a Russle and hated him and wouldn't let me :veryangry: 
my twins are
Krystal Marian and Kiara Marcella
i used to be a hippy and did crystal healings and marian was their paternal gramma
my maternal gramma was Marcella and came from Ireland and kiara is an irish saint
why didn't i spell krystal with a c? because then kiara (key r a) would have been ciara (cee air a) because i was bound and determined to have the same initials
lol
if the twins would have been a single her name would have been
Anna Katherine after my paternal gram
(she was named Anna Katherine after her gram - then her mom and gram got in a fight so the mom changed her name to Margaret Ann)
when i was a little girl i wanted to name my daughter Cheetara She-Ra :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Keren, it is pronounced like Ace-ah, and I don't think it sounds feminine, but thats just me. His nickname could be Ace.. But I know all around odd name, obviously, and I'm not even going to repeat the nicknames I used to get from the kids at school. Half of the people don't even know how to say my name as well. I used to hate my name because of the nicknames I got, but now i'm proud of it because it actually _is_ unique, instead of plain.

HH, my bil's name is William Matthews, people would always get his last and first name mixed up.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

All my kids begin with the letter J so I am horrible. I have Jasmine and Jessica. Everytime I see Shiloh I thinkk of a mini horse I use to know.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I never really thought much about it before, but I wonder if naming kids in a big family with the same first letter would make it much easer to remember their names? Like the Duggar Family with alll names that begin with J-except for Michelle. I think she should name her last kid with an M just for her.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Let's see:

I'm Amy Kathryn but I also have a Korean name
My sister is Annie Jonelle, she also has a Korean name

My brother's are:

Kirk Joseph
Brett Everett

My niece's are: 

Adaline Susan
Delia Joyce
Archana Lillian
Caroline Evelyn

My nephew will be:

Keshav Keith, my family will call him Keith though after my maternal Uncle and my Mom's brother whom has no children of his own. There are 5 A names in my family now though since my sis-in-law is Ambuja.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

redneck_acres said:


> I never really thought much about it before, but I wonder if naming kids in a big family with the same first letter would make it much easer to remember their names? Like the Duggar Family with alll names that begin with J-except for Michelle. I think she should name her last kid with an M just for her.


I know the Duggars and I rather think all the J's make it harder to keep track of all the names!  I think it's neat that they all have the same letter though...it's just a WHOLE LOT of J's.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

We know a family of 13 who's names all start with V. . . . . . :slapfloor: It is so confusing!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the idea on "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers" - named all their kids Bible names starting with the first letter of the alphabet. Seems like it would be somewhat easy to remember.  I know all of them. . . . but that could be because I've seen the movie so many times.  It's a good movie. :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My friend watched that! She was laughing so hard trying to tell me what it was about she never did get it all out and I never understood a single word she was saying. . . :slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is funny how as a kid you have these names all picked out for your kids. Then you get married, and man those hubby's want a say in the names :veryangry: and you do not end up with any of the names you thought you were going to use. 

I have a very good friend name Shilo (female).
My daughter is Brenna Kay. (Brenna from a friend and it was so different that I had only heard of one other Brenna before, and the Kay is my mom's first name, so we used it as her middle name).
I tell you she gets called everything but Brenna. 

My son is Brandan Darwin. Brandan just because that was rare then also, but I spelled it wrong by accident. We were looking at Brandon and Brendan. OOPS, I did Brandan, and Darwin is my FIL first name. That is what my DH family has done for years and years, so we had to continue the trend.

It is so fun trying to get a name that will fit your child and that will be a good name that others will not make fun of and that is a good name as a adult when they are a Dr or a lawyer (haha).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember doing the "names I want thing" as a kid too! It certainly has changed though! Seeing as how I have yet to be "blessed" I will tell you though that my dad came from a very large family and none of the names of my 17 aunts and uncles even appeal to me...except my dads and the "family tradition" of having at least one "Jesse/Jessica".....old history as my GRT and Grandfathers name was Jesse....my sister chose to give her 2 the same initials...my nephew has my dads first name as a middle name..Dillon Dennis and my niece has my moms middle name as a middle....Destiny Denise...I call them the "double D's".....for myself though and because these names are cherished because the family is no longer with us..I like Bethany Darlene and Richard Eugene...the first for my grandma and aunt the second for both mine and DH fathers.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> I have yet to be "blessed"


I sure hope you are "blessed" soon Liz. My mom tried for 12 years to have a baby and then when she "gave up" - I came!  Then she had two more, two years apart each. :greengrin: So, I hope for the same for you! 

My name was going to be Anna Celeste. . . . I am soooo glad it is not! My mom was reading a book when she was about 8 months along and the author dedicated it to an "Olivia" and she decided that that had to be my name. Thank goodness!
I am the only one of my siblings (except Aleigha) without a Bible name. My brothers are Joshua, Caleb, Gabriel, and my sister is Lydia. I guess I could be the Olive tree in the Bible.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

My aunt and uncle tried for eight years.. then.. pop! Twins! A girl and a boy, Megan and Ethan.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Liz, you are blessed wit hall those babies outside. :ROFL: 

No really when you lease expect it expect it. :wahoo:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> Seeing as how I have yet to be "blessed"


Children are such blessings...I pray you are blessed soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I still go back and forth on whether i even want kids or not. Some days i think i do but then other days its like no way. I love kids and most of my friends have them but i love being able to hand them back. But as im heading into my mid twenties without so much as a boyfriend i start to think i need to at least think about it seriously.
I have thought about names, I like names that are different, you dont hear a lot but not one that a teacher or anyone else goes what were your parents thinking when they named you.
For girls i like Brynn, Rhiannan has been on the top of my list for years. or Rhianna.
For boys i like Chase havnt really come up with any other boy names that i like but well see how things go down the road.
Another thing to consider is youre last name. or youre married last name. You want something that sounds good and flows.
beth


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I still go back and forth on whether i even want kids or not. Some days i think i do but then other days its like no way. I love kids and most of my friends have them but i love being able to hand them back. But as im heading into my mid twenties without so much as a boyfriend i start to think i need to at least think about it seriously.
I have thought about names, I like names that are different, you dont hear a lot but not one that a teacher or anyone else goes what were your parents thinking when they named you.
For girls i like Brynn, Rhiannan has been on the top of my list for years. or Rhianna.
For boys i like Chase havnt really come up with any other boy names that i like but well see how things go down the road.
Another thing to consider is youre last name. or youre married last name. You want something that sounds good and flows.
beth


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Beth, you should choose Rhiannan, if you go for Rhianna people will just associate it with the singer, unless that is what you want. I like Rhiannon because of the whole Welsh goddess, and song by Fleetwood Mac thing.


----------

